# Nervous about upcoming Spay



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia (13 months) and Bella (9 months) are going in for their spay this WED. I am a firm believer of this and I have always spayed my dogs...I decided to do both at the same time since they play so much together having them both "groggy" at the same time made sense. For some reason I am a bit nervous since it has been over 10 years since I experienced this. Does anyone have any tips for afterwards? Whe will they be back in their regualr routine? They will have the surgery around noon and will be ready for pick up at 5pm or so.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can see your concern. Nothing will change about them. They will be a little off for a few days, but thats because of the anthesia. 

Molly was so calm and quiet after her spay, but then she was back to her hyper insane self.lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had 3 dogs spayed. All went perfectly and didn't even notice what happened. I always opted for the laser surgery... much cleaner cuts.
The only tip I have is if they send you home with pain meds, don't give it to them. I know it sounds cruel, but to me it's more cruel to cut open their abdomen, drug them so they think nothing is wrong and let them think they can go about their normal activities. 
The more pain they feel, the better care they take to not pop their stitches.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I've had 3 dogs spayed. All went perfectly and didn't even notice what happened. I always opted for the laser surgery... much cleaner cuts.
> The only tip I have is if they send you home with pain meds, don't give it to them. I know it sounds cruel, but to me it's more cruel to cut open their abdomen, drug them so they think nothing is wrong and let them think they can go about their normal activities.
> The more pain they feel, the better care they take to not pop their stitches.


I agree, we got that for Molly. Her scar is barely noticable!!lol.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am glad you mentioned pain meds...makes sense that if they don't feel so great they will curb the rowdy play.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I've had 3 dogs spayed. All went perfectly and didn't even notice what happened. I always opted for the laser surgery... much cleaner cuts.
> The only tip I have is if they send you home with pain meds, don't give it to them. I know it sounds cruel, but to me it's more cruel to cut open their abdomen, drug them so they think nothing is wrong and let them think they can go about their normal activities.
> The more pain they feel, the better care they take to not pop their stitches.


Geez I'm glad you aren't my Mom.....a hysterectomy and no pain meds? Have you ever had an operation and told them to hold the pain killers? I think that's horrid. When Anja was spayed some years ago I just crated her if she started to get frisky - she never had a problem with popping stitches, and she was comfortable throughout. She wasn't happy to be in her crate more than usual, but she got stuffed Kongs and other toys to keep her busy, and I would take her for three or four very short walks during the day. There are ways of managing their activity without making them suffer!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> ...
> The only tip I have is if they send you home with pain meds, don't give it to them. I know it sounds cruel, but to me it's more cruel to cut open their abdomen, drug them so they think nothing is wrong and let them think they can go about their normal activities.
> The more pain they feel, the better care they take to not pop their stitches.


I couldn't disagree more with this sentiment about withholding pain medication after surgery. IMHO it's cruel to do this. I'm a firm believer that animals should have pain medication after surgery - it's wrong to make an animal endure pain because it's easier on the owner - that the owner is either unwilling, or unable, to monitor the dog's activity to ensure he doesn't do any damage while recouperating.

Over the years the Hooligans have had all types of surgeries ... some of them were high drive dogs ... some of the surgeries were extremely invasive such as the amputation of a leg ... and I have never been inclined to withhold pain meds and never had a problem while they were taking their pain meds.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> Geez I'm glad you aren't my Mom.....a hysterectomy and no pain meds? Have you ever had an operation and told them to hold the pain killers? I think that's horrid. When Anja was spayed some years ago I just crated her if she started to get frisky - she never had a problem with popping stitches, and she was comfortable throughout. She wasn't happy to be in her crate more than usual, but she got stuffed Kongs and other toys to keep her busy, and I would take her for three or four very short walks during the day. There are ways of managing their activity without making them suffer!
> ________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


I agree!!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Lizzie had the surgery at 6 months. We did the laser and she has no scar that I can find. She stayed overnight and when we picked her up she was just like normal. We did crate her for a couple of days except for calm walks....well, calm for her. They will be fine. And we did give the pain meds. They did not make her groggy at all.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly was spayed about 6 weeks ago and she was sleepy that night and not all interested in any food but the next morning....back to her usual bouncy self. She also had pain meds and I kept her crated for a few days with just tiny leashed walks in the yard for toilet breaks. She did not wear the cone of shame and never even so much as licked at her stitches. Wishing you all the best for Wednesday and I am sure they will be just fine


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I have had surgery without pain meds after. It does hurt but only for the first few days. Dogs aren't the same as people, you can't explain to them that if they have a burst of energy and run up your stairs, their intestines may herniate. 
It has nothing to do with it being easier on the owner. It would be much easier to stuff them in a crate for 2 weeks. 
Our neighbors had the best of intentions a few weeks ago when they got their bulldog spayed and paid extra for the pain medications. The first week they let her walk around the park a little and she bolted. They dragged her back to the house bleeding all over leaving a trail of blood back to their house. For 2 weeks after that they took the dog back to the vet because she was getting more and more infected, giving her pain meds every day for 3 weeks at that point and she wasn't getting any better. They just kept draining blood and pus out of her abdomen, opening and closing her up. I suggested to them to take her off the pain meds and that's when she started getting better. 
My dogs were all able to go on short walks and move around the house as they pleased with not even swelling or redness.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No-one said anything about "stuffing them in a crate for two weeks". A dog shouldn't be going up stairs after surgery, or jumping in and out of a car - you keep them on the level. That's part of the management issue. As far as the bulldog goes, this is one isolated example - and if the dog bolted, in my mind it wasn't fully under the owners' control. I didn't take my dog to a park, she went for teeny walks around the neighborhood and we stayed close to the house. She was also on a leash.You will not convince me any which way that your method is correct, and if your dog could speak I think he/she would agree with me. This is a major operation - and unless it is done with a laparoscope is very invasive. If you chose to decline pain medication after your procedure (or there was some reason it wasn't indicated) that was your choice (apparently) - but this idea that animals have to feel pain to know what's good for them is very old world thinking. JMHO.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

I have found that veterinary surgery has come a long way in the last 10 years.
They should be fine, groggy and a bit disoriented for a few days but then they will be fine.
they should be back to normal by the weekend


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

As a human, if you wish to forego pain medication after surgery that's your decision to live with - if you want to grin and bear it that's fine with me - I say go for it if that's your thing.

But, I'll always disagree with withholding pain meds for an animal in pain and hearing anadotal stories will not make me change my mind that the practice is crule. IMHO walking a dog in the park and having it bolt isn't really what I'd call properly managing a dog after surgery. 

That's the way I feel ... I put my dog under house arrest, give him pain meds as needed, walk him long enough to potty, if he misbehaves on lead I put him on a prong collar, and I don't let him play in the house. I have a bite-not collar in case he chews but haven't had to use it in years. I seldom put him in a crate unless I'm reading and can do that in the dog's room so he won't be out of my sight. I will tether him if/when necessary ... usually he will just lay down beside me where I can keep an eye on him. 

I've found that out of a 10 to 14 day recouperation period, they usually don't need pain medication longer than the first few days. If they need it longer, they get it. 

And yes, sometimes it drives me absolutely nuts to be with a dog who wants to jump or play and I won't allow him to do it. But at least I can live with myself that I haven't made one of my dogs suffer in pain because I'm unable or unwilling to ensure his recouperation period goes smoothly.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> You will not convince me any which way that your method is correct, and if your dog could speak I think he/she would agree with me.


I'm not trying to convince anyone, just defending being attacked and called cruel to my dogs. It was actually at the suggestion of the vet that they weren't given pain medications after. They were given IV fluids and kept drugged for a day and recovered very well. 
You're right, the owner should have full control of their dog... Would you trust you have enough control of your dog to walk them next to a busy highway off leash? Even if I probably could, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

These girls will be our 5th and 6th females to be spayed...none of our other vets even offered pain meds. Mia and Bella are rowdy playing big puppies If they are really in pain, of course I will medicate, but as I remember my other dogs, they were just stiff the next day. We will block off our stairs for a few days, and limit walks...possibly let them outside separately to avoid their rowdy play.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm not trying to convince anyone, just defending being attacked and called cruel to my dogs. It was actually at the suggestion of the vet that they weren't given pain medications after. They were given IV fluids and kept drugged for a day and recovered very well.
> You're right, the owner should have full control of their dog... Would you trust you have enough control of your dog to walk them next to a busy highway off leash? Even if I probably could, I wouldn't risk it.


I wouldn't be walking next to a busy highway even with my dog on a leash...no-one is attacking you, and you yourself actually used the word cruel. I have had people disagree with me when they felt that something I was saying wasn't appropriate. I never looked at it as an attack, that is their right, and I tried to learn from it. We are very passionate about dogs here - they come first, people come second (unless it's the Chat Room!) Many of us remember the bad old days when animals were subjected to surgery without any kind of thought to what they might be going through. I personally wouldn't be going to a vet who didn't at least put the option of pain meds on the table. Dogs (and cats) are very good at masking their true condition - it goes back to their wild ancestors which always tried to appear "normal" (even if they weren't) to avoid looking vulnerable and therefore ending up being being preyed upon. That instinct is still very strong, plus the fact that some animals, like some people, have a higher threshold for pain. That doesn't mean they aren't in pain - but unlike a person they can't tell you how they really feel. Those of us who support giving medication understand this, and don't want to take the chance that our dogs aren't comfortable. You simply can't assume that they are just by looking at them.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> These girls will be our 5th and 6th females to be spayed...none of our other vets even offered pain meds. Mia and Bella are rowdy playing big puppies If they are really in pain, of course I will medicate, but as I remember my other dogs, they were just stiff the next day. We will block off our stairs for a few days, and limit walks...possibly let them outside separately to avoid their rowdy play.


good luck today


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*How are they today?*

Hope all went well


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

They both did great. I did give pain meds the first day, and they didn;t seem to need it today. We are having to separate them since they have lots of rowdy play habits...they don't understand at all. They are eating fine and paying no attention to their stitches! Thank you all for the words of encouragement!


----------

